# How many calories to eat during bulk cycle for maximum growth and minimum fat gain



## 604Guy (Oct 30, 2011)

* 					How many calories to eat during bulk cycle for maximum growth and minimum fat gain 				*

Hi bros,

How much do you weight and how much do you eat average daily during your bulk cycle.

I usually eat between 3500 - 4800 calories range depending on my weight  majority of the time. That would be for 150lbs - 180lbs weight for me.


im 159-160lbs right now. How much do you think I should eat? I usually  eat 90% clean and a junk meal every now and then. I usually try to get  protein 2-2.5x body weight, carbs 3-3.5x body weight, fats 0.6-0.8x body  weight.


thats how the calories ends up. 						​


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

604Guy said:


> *                     How many calories to eat during bulk cycle for maximum growth and minimum fat gain                 *
> 
> 
> Hi bros,
> ...


 
The key isn't the amount of calories you eat...

It's how much your daily calorie surplus is...

For minimum fat gains you want to have about a daily 300-500 calorie surplus daily while keeping your macros in check...

For your weight 3,500 Cal. seems high.

Do you know what your BMR is?...

Question... What is your current body fat %


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 30, 2011)

when I bulk I avoid cardio and sit around all day and do nothing except for gym time so I don't have to eat as much. Everybody's calories are going to be different depending on their activity level and their metabolism so it is hard to recommend caloric intake for anybody other than yourself really...


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

FitnessFreek said:


> when I bulk I avoid cardio and sit around all day and do nothing except for gym time so I don't have to eat as much. Everybody's calories are going to be different depending on their activity level and their metabolism so it is hard to recommend caloric intake for anybody other than yourself really...


 

This is why you calculate your BMR... It's not exact, but a good guidline to follow... Example BMR= 1900 cal.


Then you add the calories burned daily from workouts and/or cardio example-600 cal.

total-2500 cal. This your maintenance...

To bulk with minimal fat gains eat 300-500 Cal. above your maintenance...

So you would eat about 2800-3000 Cal. on days you burn 600 Cal.

3,500 Cal. is a pound, so you will add a pound of mostly solid mass a week if you are lifting heavy...

If you want to bulk faster raise your daily calorie surplus by 300-500 cal. but fat gains will be more dramatic...

Good Luck...


Calculate BMR here
BMR Calculator

Calculate Calories burned here The Most Accurate Calories Burned Calculator,


----------



## 604Guy (Oct 30, 2011)

ExLe said:


> This is why you calculate your BMR... It's not exact, but a good guidline to follow... Example BMR= 1900 cal.
> 
> 
> Then you add the calories burned daily from workouts and/or cardio example-600 cal.
> ...


 
My BMR is around 2000-2300 depending on the day if i exercise or not.

I enjoy having a 2000 calories surplus daily. i know its a lot of calories but im a hard gainer and i used to be 5"6 105lbs at my skinniest. then I was 5"7 110lbs at my skinniest by 16 years old.

I have been currently 1500-2000 calories surplus daily - and have gained about 13lbs and increased approx 4% bf doing so while eating 80% clean from my bf 8% to 12% bf currently in 8 weeks naturally.

I am also taking 10g creatine, and just started test prop 3 days ago.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

604Guy said:


> My BMR is around 2000-2300 depending on the day if i exercise or not.
> 
> I enjoy having a 2000 calories surplus daily. i know its a lot of calories but im a hard gainer and i used to be 5"6 105lbs at my skinniest. then I was 5"7 110lbs at my skinniest by 16 years old.
> 
> ...


 
5grams of creatine should be enough once you are fully saturated. Are you are loading at 10 grams a day?


----------

